# New to this Forum



## Cla68 (Dec 21, 2005)

I just joined this forum. I live in Falls Church, VA (USA) and have studied Enshin Karate for about nine-months now. I lived in Japan for about five years but, ironically, I didn't study martial arts while I lived there. I look forward to learning a lot from everyone.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome to the internet's premiere martial talk forum!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome to the board 

Our school is just over the WV border in Shepherdstown.  

Good to have you here.

~Tess
-MT Assist. Admin


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 21, 2005)

Its great to have you on MartialTalk.
Sean


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome, look forward to reading your posts!!

7sm


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Gemini (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Cla68.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 21, 2005)

Happy to have you as a member of the forum


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 21, 2005)

Glad to have you here I know for a fact how much knowledgable people are on this forum. I'm looking forward to your posting.
Terry


----------



## jdinca (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome! You'll love it here.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy and Happy Posting.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome to MT and happy holidays!


----------



## green meanie (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome. Have fun!


----------



## still learning (Dec 21, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and please join in...................Aloha


----------



## MJS (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, hope you like it here.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome to MT!  I look forward to your posts


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 22, 2005)

Living in Japan ~ how cool! :supcool:  Weclome aboard!  artyon: 

MJ


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome!  That's not really MJ in the avatar there, don't be scared!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry it took me a day to say hello; traveling for the holidays.

*Welcome to Martial Talk, Cla68!* 

I'm glad you joined. You'll love it here. Happy posting!


----------

